# Hiking in RAK



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Has anyone hiked the stairway in RAK? I want to head up there this weekend and finally make a day of it. I have my guides and GPS just looking for a few tips on where to begin at the "trees" landmark and what time I should start climbing in order to beat sunset (7 am?)


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

MElady said:


> Has anyone hiked the stairway in RAK? I want to head up there this weekend and finally make a day of it. I have my guides and GPS just looking for a few tips on where to begin at the "trees" landmark and what time I should start climbing in order to beat sunset (7 am?)


Not sure what the RAK is or where it is but if you are looking for a hiking partner i will join you? Have done the Three Peaks in the Uk the last few years and missing mountains!


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

That is a serious hike. Most people get into trouble there on the descent...or simply run out of time and risk climbing down when it is getting dark. You should go with someone that has done it before...and don't go alone.


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Yes I am aware I'm getting back into it here spent many days and nights in the Adirondack mountains in the US hiking and rock climbing so Im planning on getting a guide for this trek for the first run. It's a bit dangerous for sure but worth it!!!


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

MElady said:


> Yes I am aware I'm getting back into it here spent many days and nights in the Adirondack mountains in the US hiking and rock climbing so Im planning on getting a guide for this trek for the first run. It's a bit dangerous for sure but worth it!!!


Still willing to join you and share guide 
/journey costs


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Thanks Robbo. Spending a bit of couples time hiking about but there's been some interest in starting a hiking group here so once I get the feel of the mountains I'll set it up. Also when I connect w guide will share info on forum for all to use if interested.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

MElady said:


> Thanks Robbo. Spending a bit of couples time hiking about but there's been some interest in starting a hiking group here so once I get the feel of the mountains I'll set it up. Also when I connect w guide will share info on forum for all to use if interested.


Thanks. I new to Dubai but am off back to the UK for Christmas and will be sure to bring back my hiking boots and gear, nothing better than getting out in the mountains to bring ones sanity back . Look forward to hopefully seeing a hiking group in the near future.


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Absolutely, weather is perfect for hiking, biking and running. Sometimes even need a jacket! Enjoy the holidays UK style!!


----------

